# Brachardi-Lamprologus Brachardi



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been thinking about breeding these and wanted to know if there is an interest in them? They are nice looking fish and super cool. P.M me*old dude

NEOLAMPORLOGUS BRACHARDI-Sorry


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Are you asking of Neolamprologus brichardi?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is a picture to


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes Neolamprologus Brachardi.

Also, geat photo Authur7, the exact fish I'm referring to.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is a very nice fish. Has long fins dorsal and anal border.
He is also known as Princess of Burundi.
But a bit difficult. Need hard water.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Lake Tanganyikas pH ranges from 7 - 8, it is relatively simple to raise the pH by using Crushed Coral, Dolomite as substrate and Limestone pieces as decor.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have well water so hard you'll break your nose jumping off the diving board.


----------

